# Yao to Warriors?



## halfbreed (Jan 7, 2003)

> You want a conspiracy theory in the NBA? Here's one:
> 
> Mullin and agent Bill Duffy are working together to get one of Duffy's premier clients, Yao Ming, to the Warriors as soon as possible.
> 
> ...


Article


----------



## ThaShark316 (May 7, 2004)

Yall want Yao? Ok...but u see that brotha in ur avatar, give him up.

(as u can tell, Yao stays here!) :banana:


----------



## FirstRocket (Mar 10, 2005)

> DAVE DEL Grande ("Mullin gets freedom of choice") is kidding about the Yao Ming conspiracy in which he ends up signing with the Warriors, right?
> If he'd been paying attention to news sources, he would understand that Yao is staying in Houston for at least another contract, however long that might be.
> 
> Over in China, he played for the Shanghai Sharks when he had a chance to be signed by a better known, six-time championship team.
> ...


*Link>* *Yao is going nowhere* :banana: :biggrin:


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

> Drafting first would have meant taking Utah 7-footer Andrew Bogut, a skilled low-post scorer/passer whose presence would have negatively impacted the Warriors' defense because it would have pushed Adonal Foyle to the bench.


The reason the Warriors are a lottery team is that they started guys like Adonal Foyle...


----------



## Vermillion (Mar 23, 2004)

Hakeem said:


> The reason the Warriors are a lottery team is that they started guys like Adonal Foyle...


.........and gave him a sickeningly large contract.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

and wasted a pick on mike dunleavy....


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Yao would leave his agent before he leaves Houston, simple as that


----------



## hitokiri315 (Apr 30, 2004)

Yao is not leaving houston because houston can pay him the most money in free agency. And if somehow yao does not stay a rocket. there will be riots in the streets of h town.


----------



## LeroyJames (Aug 22, 2004)

I hear Mullin is gonna trade Baron Davis for Steve Francis, send Dunleavy Jr to New Orleans for Boki Nachbar than sign Yao Ming. :clap: :banana: :clown:


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

Golden State wanted that #1 pick in 02, they almost got it, because the largest Chinese market is there in SF. But it's not happening now.


----------



## Jamez52637 (May 3, 2005)

ThaShark316 said:


> Yall want Yao? Ok...but u see that brotha in ur avatar, give him up.
> 
> (as u can tell, Yao stays here!) :banana:


okay, EVEN if they do give up Baron, which i'm sure GS will be more than willing to, you think rockets will do that trade???


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

As everyone has said, Yao is loyal. We are two compliments away from being a serious contender. Yao loves playing with Tracy.

The team atmosphere is great. His parents have a resturant in Toyota center. *Hell, let me start a rumor. * "Houston concerned with Golden State trying to pry Yao away. Met with Yao's agent who suggested that pursing Boki in the offseason would send a strong message to the Yao Camp that they really want him to be a Rocket for many years to come."

Theres another rumor for ya.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Hakeem said:


> The reason the Warriors are a lottery team is that they started guys like Adonal Foyle...


Just cuz the guy posts an article about something you don't like doesn't mean you go off and insult his team. That's childish.


----------



## Rocket Man (Jun 10, 2005)

:soapbox: 
*No guys, I don't think so.* The Rockets would have to be absolute idiots to let Yao go anywhere. They should sign him to the max contract at the earliest time possible. When he strengthens his inside positioning through footwork, reduces his cheap reach in fouls, and gets a little respect from the officiating crew he is going to be even more unstopable than he already is. Hey,and just on the business side. It does not hurt your marketing if you are the Rockets and just tapped into the vast Asian fan base. Anyway, I think Yao will want to continue developing alongside T-Mac knowing that with the right pieces put with them could make them contenders for several years to come.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

I'd trust this as much as those Kobe to the Knicks rumors awhile ago that claimed Kobe would sign for the MLE. 



Yao isn't going anywhere.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

dissonance19 said:


> Just cuz the guy posts an article about something you don't like doesn't mean you go off and insult his team. That's childish.


I didn't insult his team. I stated a fact. Or do you think the Warriors missed the playoffs DESPITE starting Adonal Foyle?


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

Is everybody in Houston in love w/ Yaoza or what? I guess there are not many dominant big men in the league that could replace old "Can I write check?" but what's with the love?

Yao repeadetly gets posterized by Amare and others that are willing to take to him strong. The Rockets looked better in the playoffs w/ Mutombo on the floor. I still think Yao has not reached his full potential, but he still has a long way to go. And that is good because he is already one of the better 5's in the NBA. 

As far as freakish 7'ers go I guess Yao is a Rocket or bust...


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Yao's staying where he is... He's got much loyalty to the Rockets


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

This thread must die.


----------

